# SSD drives with Tivo



## geekserver (Dec 6, 2006)

Just wondering if any one has tried this so far ?

putting in an SSD drive as you primary drive in a a series 3/4 since they support SATA or even the new 4 tuner one ?

if so any speed differences ?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TexasGrillChef tried it. Here's the thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454580


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

I really don't see what you would gain apart from reduced power consumption and a quieter (if that's an issue) box.


----------



## geekserver (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah ...thanks Steve614 !


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

geekserver said:


> Just wondering if any one has tried this so far ?
> 
> putting in an SSD drive as you primary drive in a a series 3/4 since they support SATA or even the new 4 tuner one ?
> 
> if so any speed differences ?


I'm about to try an experiment with a SDHC card and an SDHC to IDE adapter. The cheap adapter I ordered won't accept anything larger than 32GB cards so it is really just an experiment at this point. The target box will be a Philips S1 (I have an image from a 14GB drive). I started a thread under the Help forum on this subject so look there for an update in a couple of weeks.


----------

